# HavanaClub rum.......



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

I have always heard good things on the Havana Club 7yr rum and (sofaman) pmed me to see if I know how about getting a bottle. I am now interested in a bottle also. Does anyone know of any on-line source for purchase?? Thanks, David


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

I sent ya a PM. I'd like to know also.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

If you find out let me know


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

If you can't find it specifically.. I dont know if you guys knew this but Bacardi bought the recipe and the Havana Club name from the Arechabala family in 1994. The rum was sold in the U.S. for a few years but a legal battle over who owned the name erupted and the rum was pulled form the shelves. And then a courtcase followed, which ended in the favor of Bacardi....so they have re-released it. Bacardi's version of Havana Club is made in Puerto Rico from black-strap molasses that is fermented and then distilled five times and aged in oak barrels. The rum takes three years to age so Bacardi has been preparing for a relaunch for a while.

It's yummy


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

I like the looks of that bottle.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

the inside is good too


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

IMO it's lousy...........................Bacardi HC doesn't even come close to the REAL THING. sorry.

HC 3(aka HC Blanco)
HC 5(aka HC Anejo)
HC Anejo Especial (blend of HC 5 + HC 3)
HC 7
HC 15
HC 15 (special edition....San Cristabel 450th Aniver)
HC Barrel Proof
HC 22...(heard of but have never seen)


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

aww I got excited when I read Sondra's post then saddened when I read Randy's... I'll have to get my hands on the real thing sometime.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Not sure what age I had but evertime I have Havana Club it is awesome!!


----------

